# مـعـلـومـات كـامـلـة عـن هـاتـف الـثـريـا مـوبايل ( الإتصال من خلال الأقمار الصناعية)



## ENGINEER.NK (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مـعـلـومـات كـامـلـة عـن هـاتـف الـثـريـا مـوبايل ( الإتصال من خلال الأقمار الصناعية)
​

*هاتف الثريا*​

*

*

*ما هو هاتف الثريا؟*​*
جواب: إن هاتف الثريا هو هاتف فضائي محمول أدمجت فيه تقنيتي نظام جي.إس.إم والنظام العالمي لتحديد الموقع.*


*أين يمكنني استخدام هاتف الثريا؟ *

*جواب: عندما تكون في منطقة تغطية الثريا، يمكنك استخدام هاتف الثريا للاتصال أو استقبال أي اتصال من أي مكان في العالم. كما أن بإمكانك استخدام الهاتف بوضعية جي.إس.إم في المناطق المخدومة من قبل الشبكات المتوافقة مع نظام جي.إس.إم والتي وقعت معها الثريا اتفاقيات تجوال وذلك بغض النظر عن موقعك.*

*ما هي شبكات جي.إس.إم التي وقعت الثريا معها اتفاقيات التجوال؟ *
*جواب: للاطلاع على قائمة الـدول التي وقعت معها الثـريا اتـفاقيات تجـوال، يرجى مراجعة قائمة شركاء الثريا في خدمة التجوال.*

*ما هي الخدمات التي تقدمها الثريا؟ *
*جواب: توفر الثريا مجموعة واسعة من الخدمات تشمل الصوت والرسائل القصيرة وإرسال البيانات والفاكس بسرعة قصوى تصل إلى 9600 بت في الثانية والبريد الصوتي وانتـظار وتمرير المكالمات. كما أن النظام العالمي لتحديد الموقع يتوفر كميزة أساسية مدمجة بالهاتف. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يمكنك الاستفادة من خدمة إظهار هوية المتصل وحجز المكالمات وحظر المكالمات وتحويل المكالمات والاتصال الجماعي.*

*ما هي ألوان أجهزة هاتف الثريا؟ *
*جواب: تأتي هواتف الثريا “هيوز” و “اسكوم” في ظلال اللون الأزرق الغامق .*

*ما هي تكلفة جهاز الثريا المحمول؟ *
*جواب: تعتمد الأسعار على اللوائح والجمارك والضرائب الخاصة بالبلد. وللحصول على معلومات دقيقة، يرجى الاستفسار لدى مزود خدمات الثريا المحلي.*

*هل يتأثر جهاز هاتف الثريا بالماء؟ *
*جواب: تم تصميم الثريا وفقاً لمواصفات جي.إس.إم وهي بالعادة ليست ضد الماء.*


*كم من الوقت يحتاج شحن البطارية لأول مرة؟ *
*جواب: لضمان أقصى أداء، يرجى قراءة دليل استخدام هاتف الثريا قبل محاولة الاستخدام لأول مرة. وعموما، ستكون البطارية جاهزة للأداء الكامل بعد دورتين أو ثلاث دورات شحن وتـفريغ.*

*هل يمكن شحن البطارية بأكثر من طاقتها؟ *
*جواب: رغم أن البطارية تتوقف عن الشحن تلقائياً عندما تمتلئ، إلا أن شحن البطارية بأكثر من طاقتها قد يقصِّر عمر البطارية. لذا، يجب عدم ترك البطارية موصولة بالشاحن لمدة طويلة جداً.*

*كم عدد الإدخالات التي يمكن تخزينها في ذاكرة الهاتف؟ *
*جواب: يتم تخزين الأرقام والبيانات بالهاتف عادة في بطاقة المستخدم SIM. ويتيح لك هاتف الثريا حفظ الحد الأقصى الذي تسمح به البطاقة.*

*ما هي شروط مدة الضمان؟ *
*جواب: يمنح المصنعون سنة واحدة كضمان من تاريخ الشراء. للأستفادة من الضمان يجب تقديم بطاقة الضمان ووصل الشراء مع الهاتف لأقرب مركز صيانة للثريا.*

*كم يبلغ وزن جهاز هاتف الثريا؟ *
*جواب: يبلغ وزن الهاتف 220 غراماً تقريباً .*

*ما هو الرمز الدولي للثريا؟ *
*جواب: الرمز الدولي للثريا هو 88216 + ويتكون رقم كل مشترك من ثمانية أرقام.*

*كيف يمكن الحصول على معلومات إضافية عن منتوجات وخدمات الثريا؟ *
*جواب: إن أسهل الطرق للحصول على معلومات إضافية عن الثريا هي من  خلال  مزود خدمة الثريا المحلي. كما يمكنك زيارة موقع الثريا على الإنترنت www.thuraya.com للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات. وإن كان لديك استفسار أو طلب معين يرجى زيارة موقع الثريا [email protected] أو إرسال طـلبك عبر الفاكس على الرقم 97126417884 + أو عبر البريد على صندوق البريد رقم 33344 أبوظبي، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة .*


*الاشتراكات وأســعار المكالمـات*

*ما هي إجراءات الاشتراك في خدمة الثريا؟ *
*جواب: توفر الثريا منتوجاتها وخدماتها من  خلال  مزودي الخدمة المحليين في جميع أسواقها. يقوم مزود الخدمة المحلي بعمل الإجراءات الخاصة بالطلبات، وتشغيل الخدمة والأمور المتعلقة بالفوترة. للحصول على معلومات مفصلة عن إجراءات الاشتراك في بلدك، يرجى الاتصال بأقرب مزود خدمة للثريا.*

*ما هي رسوم الاشتراك الشهرية؟*


*جواب: تختلف رسوم الأشتراك بخدمة الثريا من بلد إلى آخر وفقاً للوائح المحلية. للحصول على معلومات دقيقة عن الاشتراك، يرجى الاتصال بمزود خدمة الثريا المحلي.*

*هل يجب علي دفع مبلغ مقدم للاشتراك؟ *
*جواب: يختلف الأمر من بلد إلى آخر وفقاً للإجراءات المحلية التي يقوم بها مزود الخدمة. وعموما، فإن بطاقات الثريا SIM المدفوعة مقدماً متوفرة لدى مزودي الخدمة والتي تقدم دون أي متطلبات.*
*إذا تم الاتصال معي على هاتف الثريا أثناء وجودي خارج البلد*

*كم سأدفع مقابل ذلك؟*

*جواب: تطبق الثريا مبدأ احتساب تكلفة المكالمة على المتصل. وفي معظم الأحوال، لا يدفع مشترك الثريا أي مبلغ لقاء أية مكالمة فضائية يستلمها. ويتم احتساب تكلفة المكالمة على الطرف المتصل وفقاً لتعرفة مزود خدمات الاتصالات المحلية.*



*أين يدفع مشترك الثريا الفاتورة؟ *
*جواب: إذا كانت لديك بطاقة SIM العادية الخاصة بالثريا، يتم دفع رسوم الاشتراك والمكالمات بالعملة المحلية لدى مزود الخدمة المحلي. أما إن كانت لديك بطاقة SIM المدفوعة مقدماً، يتم دفع رسوم اشتراك وتشغيل لمرة واحدة فقط. وللاستمرار في استخدام البطاقة، يتوجب عليك شراء البطاقات الهاتفية المدفوعة مقدماً لتغذية رصيدك .*

*إذا كنت أستخدم بطاقة جي.إس.إم بهاتف الثريا فهل بإمكاني إجراء مكالمات فضائية، وما هو الرقم الذي يمكن الاتصال معي عليه؟*

*جواب: عندما يستخدم المشترك بطاقة SIM الخاصة بنظام جي.إس.إم في هاتف الثريا، فإنه يعمل كهاتف جي.إس.إم عادي وبنفس رقم جي.إس.إم. وإن كانت لدى مشغل جي.إس.إم في منطقتك اتفاقية تجوال مع الثـريا، عندئذ بإمكانك التجوال من  خلال  الثريا وإجراء مكالمات فضائية. وفي هذه الحالة، ترسل لك فاتورة جي.إس.إم الشهرية العادية إضافة إلى رسوم التجوال مع تفاصيل الاستخدام في منطقة تغطية الثريا.*

*هل هناك رسوم مقابل استخدام بطاقة SIM الخاصة بنظام جي.إس.إم في هاتف الثريا؟*

*جواب: تقوم الثريا بفرض رسوم استخدام بطاقتها SIM فقط كل شهر. أما إذا قمت باستخدام خدمات الثريا عن طريق بطاقة SIM الخاصة بنظام جي.إس.إم، لا تحتسب عليك رسوم اشتراك.*

*في حال عدم وجود مـزود خدمة للثريا في بلدي، كيف يمكنني الحصول على خدمات الثريا؟*

*جواب: يمكنك الاتصال بأقرب مزود خدمة للحصول على خدمات الثريا. وعموما، تخضع عملية تشغيل الخدمة إلى الوائح والقوانين المحلية لذلك البلد.*​*التوافق المزدوج فضائي وجي.إس.إم*​
*كيف يعمل نظام التوافق المزدوج للثريا؟ *
*جواب: يمكنك من  خلال  استحدام هاتف وبطاقة SIM الخاصة بالثريا إجراء مكالمات عبر النظام الفضائي في أي مكان داخل منطقة تغطية الثريا . كما أن لديك الخيار للتجوال من  خلال  الثريا في شبكة مشغل جي.إس.إم المحلي إذا كانت الثريا قد وقعت معه اتفاقية تجوال.*

*أما في حال استخدام بطاقة SIM الخاصة بنظام جي.إس.إم في هاتف الثريا، فيمكنك تلقائياً الاستفادة من خدمة شبكة جي.إس.إم المحلية. ويتم احتساب تكاليف مكالماتك من  خلال  فاتورة جي.إس.إم العادية. وسيكون أيضاً لديكم الخيار للتجوال في شبكة الثريا للحصول على خدمات فضائية في حال توفر اتفاقية تجوال بين الثريا ومشغل خدمة جي.إس.إم المحلي في بلدك. وبإمكانك أيضاً استخدام هاتف جي.إس.إم وبطاقة SIM الخاصة بالثريا للتجوال في شبكة مشغل جي.إس.إم المحلي إذا كانت الثريا قد وقعت معه اتفاقية للتجوال. إلا أنه يتعذر الحصول على خدمة الثريا من  خلال  هاتف جي.إس.إم لان هواتف الثريا مجهزة للاتصال مع القمر الصناعي.*
*التجـــوال*

*ماهو تعريف التجوال بالنسبة للثريا؟ *
*جواب: التجوال هو خدمة تمكن:*

*- مشتركي الثريا الذين لديهم بطاقات SIM الخاصة بالثريا من الاستفادة من شبكات جي.إس.إم في المنطقة مستخدمين بطاقاتهم الخاصة.*


*- مشتركي جي.إس.إم الذين لديهم بطاقات SIM الخاصة بنظام جي.إس.إم من الاستفادة من خدمات الثريا الفضائية في أي مكان في منطقة تغطية الثريا عند استخدامهم بطاقات جي.إس.إم وهاتف الثريا .*

*ما هي رسوم تجوال الثريا ؟ *
*جواب: إن رسوم تجوال الثريا شبيهة إلى حد بعيد رسوم التجوال الدولية وتلك المطبقة في صناعة جي.إس.إم.*​*الحلول والملحقات*

*هل للثريا بطاقات مدفوعة مقدماً؟ *
*جواب: ستكون بطاقات الثريا المدفوعة مقدماً لتغذية رصيدك متوفرة لدى جميع مزودي خدمة الثريا. ويمكنك اسـتخدام هـذه البطاقات إذا كانت لديك بطاقة الثـريا المدفوعة مقدماً SIM فقط . وتعمل هذه البطاقات في كل مناطق تغطية الثريا .*

*ما مدة صلاحية بطاقة تغذية الحساب المدفوعة مقدماً؟ *
*جواب: 3 أشهر من تاريخ إجراء أول مكالمة على البطاقة .*

*هل يمكنني إجراء أو استقبال مكالمة أثناء القيادة؟ *
*جواب: في كل الأحوال يمكنك استقبال أو إجراء المكالمات أثناء القيادة. وللحصول على أفضل درجة من الإرسال والاستقبال عليك أن تكون لديك رؤية مباشرة مع قمر الثريا الصناعي.*

*هل هناك خطط لطرح ملحقات للاستخدام داخل المركبات؟ *
*جواب: سوف يتوفر جهاز الأستخدام داخل السيارات قريبا لدى مزودي خدمة الثريا. أنظر تفاصيل جهاز استخدام السيارات.*

*ما هو ” ساتل” أو جهاز الاستخدام المنزلي والمكتبي؟ *
*جواب: إن الساتل أو جهاز الأستخدام المنزلي والمكتبي يتيح استخدام النظام الفضائي في الأماكن الداخلية مثل المنزل والمكتب. ويكمل هذا الجهاز هاتف الثريا من  خلال  توسيع عمليات ووظائـف الهاتف داخل المباني التي لا يمكن استقبال إشارة مناسبة من القمر الصناعي. ومن  خلال  توصيل هاتف الثريا بـجهاز “ساتل” يمكنك ببساطة استخدام الهاتف في الداخل. كما ستكون كل الخدمات الساتلية الأساسية كالإرسال الصوتي والبيانات الفاكس والخدمات الاضافية الأخرى متوفرة عندما يكون الهاتف موصلاً بالساتل .*

*ماذا تحتوي صندوق الثريا؟ *
*جواب: يحتوي الصندوق على جهاز هاتف وبطارية وبطاقة SIM وشاحن للسفر .*

*ما هي ملحقات هاتف الثريا؟ *
*جواب: سوف توفر الثريا مجموعة جديدة متكاملة من ملحقات الهاتف لتكيمل خدماتها الفضائية المتنقلة.*

*كيف يمكنني إرسال فاكس من هاتف الثريا؟ *

*جواب: يجب توصيل هاتف الثريا مع جهاز حاسوب محمول بواسـطة كابل البيانات. ويمكن استخدام كابل البيانات لإرسال أو استقبال بيانات أو فاكس بسرعة 4, 2 ، 8, 4 و 6, 9 كيلو بت في الثانية .*


*النظام العالمي لتحديد الموقع ونظام الرسائل القصيرة*

*كيف يمكن استخدام النظام العالمي لتحديد الموقع المدمج بهاتف الثريا؟ *
*جواب: يمكنك الحصول على كل مزايا النظام العالمي لتحديد الموقع من  خلال  قائمة الهاتف وبالتحديد في GPS Manager .*

*كيف يمكنني إبلاغ الآخرين عن الموقع الذي أتواجد به؟ *
*جواب: بعد تحديد موقعك بواسطة النظام العالمي لتحديد الموقع، يمكنك إرسال ذلك من  خلال  خدمة الرسائل القصيرة.*

*هل يمكنني استخدام خاصية النظام العالمي لتحديد الموقع في هاتف الثريا إذا كان الهاتف الثريا يعمل على وضعية نظام جي.إس.إم (حتى عند استخدام بطاقة SIM جي.إس إم)؟ *
*جواب: طالما أن لديك هاتف الثريا، فبإمكانك الاستفادة من النظام العالمي لتحديد الموقع بغض النظر عن الشبكة التي تستخدمها.*

*هل هناك رسوم إضافية مقابل استخدام نظام تحديد المواقع؟ *
*جواب: لا يوجد رسوم لأستخدام نظام العالمي لتحديد الموقع. فهذا النظام مدمج بكل هواتف الثريا واستخدامه مجاني.*

*ما هي الخطوات التي يجب أن أتبعها لإرسال رسائل قصيرة من  خلال  مركز الرسائل؟ *
*جواب: يرجى اتباع الإجراءات الآتية :-*
*- اذهب إلى القائمة*
*- اختر عمليات الضبط*
*- ثم اختر ” SMS Parameter ”*
*- ثم اختر مركز الرسائل القصيرة*
*- ادخل الرقم (882161900000+) كرقم مركز الرسائل القصيرة.*

*يرجى استخدام الرمز الدولي للبلدان والرقم كاملين عند الإرسال عبر نظام الرسائل القصيرة.*

*كم لغة مستخدمة في نظام الرسائل القصيرة بهاتف الثريا؟*​ 
*جواب: اللغات المستخدمة في نظام الرسائل هي الإنجليزية والإيطالية والفرنسية والألمانية

منقول 
*​


----------

